# Pokahontas: saved John Smith at the age of 2? Daughter of the King of Virginia?



## daniloscarinci (Oct 20, 2020)

Yesterday, just out of curiosity, I decided to check the accuracy surrounding the history of Pocahontas. As a way to verify whether some dating is reliable, I usually start by looking for citations of any given subject prior to its official date. Off I went to Google Books and searched for Pocahontas from 1500 to 1600. Nothing caught my attention. Tried again, with a slight change, and voilà: PoKahontas brought me to this book, which seems promising when it comes to loads of things we have been researching here on this website:

John Huighen van Linschoten, His discours of voyages into ye Easte and West Indies: deuided into foure bookes London: John Wolfe.

I will keep the chronology as simple as possible. According to mainstream accounts, Pocahontas could have been born as early as around 1596 or as late as 1608 (got these from Wikipedia). In spite of that, there is a dedicatory supposedly written by John Smith in the aforementioned book, which dates from 1598, thanking "that blessed Pokahontas, the great King's daughter of Virginia":






How could a toddler have saved John Smith? Could it have been that Pokahontas' father had more power than we're told? I mean, what I have been taught is that they were nothing more than "savages", after all. "Great King" sounds really respectful to me. But this wouldn't be reason enough for me to start this thread. There's something else that caught my attention:





I must admit I haven't delved into this book, however, it seems to be overflowing with names and details that could lead to deeper research.

This has been my very first thread, after lurking on SH 1.0 for over a year. Please, let me know if I can format it in a better way. Also, I couldn't find where this post could fit, so I opted for General Forums.


----------



## luddite (Oct 20, 2020)

What is this Tartaria reference. Is he stating that he conquered the Nalbrits in Tartaria and the was given something of value by the Lady Callamata?


----------



## BStankman (Oct 20, 2020)

daniloscarinci said:


> Could it have been that Pokahontas' father had more power than we're told? I mean, what I have been taught is that they were nothing more than "savages", after all. "Great King" sounds really respectful to me



It could be the ruling class in Virginia had great stature.
Or this could have be inserted as a distraction from the Americans being more sophisticated than we are led to believe.




_King Powhatan commands C. Smith to be slain.
Daughter Pocahontas begs his life, his thankfulness _



​It seems John Smith had quite the adventurous life and needed to be saved by women on multiple occasions.
There are researchers out there that suspect John Smiths life was a fictionalization written by Francis Bacon.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTWC1LOPhao_​


----------



## DanFromMN (Oct 20, 2020)

Very interesting.  Awesome first post.  A starting point down the rabbit hole for sure.


----------



## JWW427 (Oct 20, 2020)

Sir Francis Bacon and his Knights of the Helmet would have understood the need at their time for a good New World love story. He also knew Virginia, my home, was an Atlantis colony with many ports and rivers for trade.
There is evidence of Jamestown having a small star fort.
The Native American tribal structure may have come down the last 12000 years fairly intact. I know that some tribes were still matriarchal into the 20th century.


----------



## daniloscarinci (Oct 21, 2020)

luddite said:


> What is this Tartaria reference. Is he stating that he conquered the Nalbrits in Tartaria and the was given something of value by the Lady Callamata?


I don't really know, but it seems he was a prisoner/slave there and somehow managed to escape. As for Lady Callamata, I have no idea yet.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 21, 2020



BStankman said:


> daniloscarinci said:
> 
> 
> > Could it have been that Pokahontas' father had more power than we're told? I mean, what I have been taught is that they were nothing more than "savages", after all. "Great King" sounds really respectful to me
> ...



Incredible video. I highly recommend people here watch it. Some things require a leap of faith to believe, but most of it is really credible and well researched. Maybe John Smith is just a fictional or lesser character here.


----------



## Felix Noille (Oct 21, 2020)

It may be worth mentioning that the name 'John Smith' is traditionally used as a false identity in Britain. Someone who wished to conceal his identity would book into a hotel under the name 'John Smith,' for example.

There are some well presented arguments for and against the validity of the Pocahontas/Smith story here:
https://www.pocahontaslives.com/is-john-smiths-account-of-his-rescue-by-pocahontas-true.html
Also the appearances of the word 'Tartaria' in these writings (taken from a commentary upon them) are detailed here:
https://insentence.com/tartarium-in-a-sentence.


----------



## HollyHoly (Oct 21, 2020)

here's the skinny from my favorite website devoted to the royalty of the world  Almanache De Gotha


*The Native Americans*

*Many of the First Families of Virginia can also trace their ancestry to a young Native American named Pocahontas. She was the youngest daughter of Chief Powhatan, who had created the Powhatan Confederacy in the late 16th century and led during the first ten years of the settlement which began at Jamestown in 1607. In 1614, Pocahontas married English-born colonist John Rolfe, who arrived in Virginia in 1611 after a trip of great hardship. It included being shipwrecked on Bermuda and the deaths of his first wife and their young son. Rolfe had become prominent and wealthy as the first to successfully develop an export cash crop for the Colony with new varieties of tobacco. The combination of notable Native American and English heritage began when their only son, Thomas Rolfe, was born in 1615, and his offspring. Many married other persons of FFV heritage, as there was a propensity to marry within their narrow social scope for many generations.

In 1887 Virginia Governor Wyndham Robertson authored the first history of Pocahontas and her descendants, delineating the ancestry of the Native American woman as it spread among FFV families such as the Bollings, Whittles, Blands, Skipwiths, Flemings, Catletts, Gays, Jordans, Randolphs, Tazewells and many others. The intermarriages between these families meant that many shared the same names, sometimes just in different order-as in the case of Lt. Col. Powhatan Bolling Whittle of the 38th Virginia Infantry, Confederate States of America.*






these people only interbreed with royalty  Pocahontas was a princess or at least nobility  and considered so by the the colonial powers​


----------



## JimDuyer (Oct 21, 2020)

daniloscarinci said:


> Yesterday, just out of curiosity, I decided to check the accuracy surrounding the history of Pocahontas. As a way to verify whether some dating is reliable, I usually start by looking for citations of any given subject prior to its official date. Off I went to Google Books and searched for Pocahontas from 1500 to 1600. Nothing caught my attention. Tried again, with a slight change, and voilà: PoKahontas brought me to this book, which seems promising when it comes to loads of things we have been researching here on this website:
> 
> John Huighen van Linschoten, His discours of voyages into ye Easte and West Indies: deuided into foure bookes London: John Wolfe.
> 
> ...


I notice that the Lady called Callamata is written with a leading capital "C" that was very obviously written in or edited, perhaps much later, because it is not part of the typeface that matches the rest of the text. In fact it's a very crude letter C, which leads one to believe that it was designed to cover over a tall, thin character and distract attention from it.  Perhaps L or T?  The way that the
letters for allamata are written, it's also possible that an entirely different word appeared in that spot originally.  Kings are from the Bible, and what the pilgrims called Chiefs or Caciques from the American Natives, so that's not very conspiratory, and daughter of Virginia, which the Virginia being in italics, simply indicates that she, like the writer, lived in the territory of Virginia.  Daughter of Virginia, daughter of the Chief is what I believe he intended.


----------



## Silveryou (Oct 25, 2020)

I want to give another perspective (probably wrong) on the document shown:
"The beauteous Lady Tragabigzanda, when I was a slave to the Turkes" could be a reference to Trebizond?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trabzon
"When i overcame the Bashaw of Nalbrits in Tartaria, the charitable Lady Callamata..." could be a reference to Kalmykia, wherever it was?
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalmykia#Kalmyk_autonomyhttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalmyk_Khanate
So maybe Pokahontas...
I don't know


----------



## anselmojo (Nov 7, 2020)

I've only heard about this in "circle" orally. So I'm probably misremembering some of this:

The Taino of Cuba/Hispaniola/Borinken have a story about princess Anacaona (flower-golden) who put in place a curse (seal) lasting 500 years. As Cacique (chief) of her people, she led the resistance against the GuamiKeNi (Lords of land and water, Spaniards). Yet she is also remembered for her kindness and grace in sparing the lives of some of the conquistadors (she may have birthed some half-breeds with them). We believe the Pocahontas mythos is a retelling of Anacaona's story. Cubanacan (the central farm) and Borinken (the land of the noble and valiant ones) are part of the Greater Antilles along with Ayti (Haiti) and XamaiKa. The lesser Antilles also known as the "virgin islands" were also allegedly the home of the Guaribex (warrior caste) as well as the Carib (Cain-Ab-Els)...Some people regard the Caribbean as the home of tribe Eph-Ra-Im...Anyways as the story goes: piraguas (fireboats) and canoas (dugout canoes) had a series of naval skirmishes which disrupted the ancient marine trading routes taking advantage of the path of HuRaKa-An (wind center)…The truth of all this is to remain in mystery until the lifting of the curse and the return of the Rainbow Warriors...(we believe the curse was lifted at least 28 years ago...maybe more...) Further understanding/overcoming requires communion with teocattle/cohiba/ancestor medicine...


----------



## solarbard (Dec 3, 2020)

Two year olds can be very persuasive.


----------

